# Woman on Top/Cowgirl Issue



## UserGuidePlease (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello,

My wife and I have an issue where the cowgirl position is resulting in pain for me. I'm not quite sure what motion she should be moving in or if there is a positioning issue, but everytime we are in that position I keep hitting what must be the pubic bone and a shift in the wrong direction results in pain.

In the past, I've been slammed on before by another woman and it was quite painful... so, perhaps I'm a little gun shy.

I'm sure if we can get it down correctly, the good experience will help me. In the meantime, it really kills the mood.

She likes the position, mostly I think because it affords her more movement, so if it is important to her it is important to me.

Any help would be appreciated and my penis would be even more grateful.

Thanks,


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I like the position too - one of my favorites. But theer can be issues.

You could try shifting her forwards a bit perhaps (up your body) 

Sometimes if the woman is too far down, her pushing backwards can put a lot of sheering force on the penis, which can be painful, and desn't do much for some men either.

If that is the problem, another possibility is to raise your knees slightly, which will prevent her moving too far back (she will push against your thighs instead.)

Some things to try.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Try it backwards - Where she sits facing your feet and see if that helps.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Had the same problem recently... my wife almost tore it off.

just needed to slow down, get the right position... a little more forward, a little to the side... and it went nicely.


----------



## MarriageWisdom_ Seeker (Dec 24, 2009)

I want to try this position but I have a good sized belly, we tried it turned out to not work, but then again I should have jus blinde folded him while I tried it cause I shied away and couldn't get it in, {and I really didn't want to be embarrased} and also if I do do it successfully how tiring on the legs is this? I'm afraid they will get too tired too quick. Help Other than that I want to try it, we fat bellied have to come up w different ways to keep it exciting. It would b great if there was a video demo of this position too.


----------



## MWife (Aug 19, 2010)

Sometimes when I'm on top, instead of being directly on top of him, I'll kinda squat and then do my thing. Yes, it's more tiring on my legs, but I never slam into his pubic bone..It's also exciting because you can watch!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My legs never get tired in this position. Usually, when we do this, he slides in, and then I let him kind of set the pace and everything to start with. Then I take over and pretty much do what I want. I'm not really sure what she could be doing that causes you pain, he's never complained of pain. Maybe she leans in one direction or the other too far. I tend to stay either straight up and down, with my hands in his or leaned over him, kissing him with my hands on either side of his head.


----------

